# please help me!!! stella 8000 sw



## jimmyjigs (Mar 19, 2010)

came home on sunday , left mi rods in the living room , my year and a half princes managed to take the handle out of the pouch and probably tosed it to the street. mi wife and i have looked every where , its just not in the house.

where can i get another handel?

anyone have a used one?

thanks for reading

jaime


----------

